# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ابنــي و أنـا ..!!

## أم هانئ

* ابنــي و أنـا ..!!* 



باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:-

((هذه القصة أسوق أحداثها على لساني لتيسير إيصال المراد منها ليس إلا.)) 

أخطأ ابني الصغير يوما-وهو لا يكف عن الخطأ على مدار الساعة- 
فقلت له معاتبة:لِمَ فعلتَ ذلك؟ 
- ففاجأني بقوله:إنني سبب ذلك ، فما كان مني إلا أني تعجبت من قوله بشدة  ،لا لا  ليس من قوله بل من  شديد جرأته على إلقاء المسئولية عليّ دفعه لذلك  حب التنصل من تحمل تبعة خطأه-وفزعت لهذا أشد الفزع ،فالخطأ-وبخاصة من  الصغار-شيء ليس بمستغرب ، أما إلقاء التبعة على الآخرين   فهذا من البهتان  والظلم والافتراء ,....مما هو أشد من أصل فعل الخطأ.
وهنا وجدتني مفتوحة العينين على اتساعهما أنظر إليه ولا أراه ،يعمل عقلي بسرعة متفكرا:كيف التعامل مع هذا البلاء؟ما أسهل أن أتهمه بالكذب والبهتان وأزيد عقابه وأبرحه ضربا مع ما يفتح الله به عليّ(1) من اللوم والتقريع على شنيع فعله؟ولكن مهلا الأمر أخطر من ذلك ،إن لم يكن ذلك فجورا فما هو الفجور؟ وحضرني ساعتئذ حديث:
((أربع من كن فيه كان منافقا ، أو كانت فيه خصلة من  أربعة كانت فيه خصلة من النفاق حتى يدعها : إذا حدث كذب ، وإذا وعد أخلف ،  وإذا عاهد غدر ، وإذا خاصم فجر ))
 صحيح البخاري  (الفتح)/كتاب الإيمان/باب:علامات المنافق/حديث رقم :34
 قال في ابن حجر في الفتح تعليقا على هذا الحديث:((الفجورالميل عن الحق والاحتيال في رده..))  
 فجلست -وكنت نسيت الجلوس-وأخذت نفسا عميقا؛ أحاول جمع شتات نفسي وتفريغ ما  لحق بها من شديد الكرب و الغضب-وهو ناظر إلي متعجبا -مما يراه- من عجيب  فعلي : فكلما هممت بالنطق فتحتُ فمي ثم راجعت نفسي قبل أن أنطق وعاودت  فأطبقته ،وهكذا عدة مرات متتالية- لم يطاوعني لساني ؛عجزا مني عن إيجاد  كلمات تناسب هذا البلاء؛ هربت مني الحروف ،واختلطت في ذهني المعاني ،فلم  أستطع نطقا- حتى امتن الله عليّ وشعرتُ أني جميع ، فزايلني ذهولي ،وعاد لي  صفاء  ذهني وسكون نفسي ؛لما أنارت في عقلي فكرة- تفضل الله بها عليّ بحول  منه وقوة- فباشرتْ بتطبيقها مسرعة مع صغيري المفتري، فتبسمتُ ودعوته أن  يقترب ويجالسني ،وكان منكمشا في ركن بجوار الجدار متوقعا أن  ينزل عليه  الويل والثبور وعظائم الأمور-فلما رأى انبساط أسرير وجهي ودعوتي الهادئة  -تماما- له أتى إلي مقدما رجلا ومؤخرا الأخرى--فقلت له: لا تخش شيئا بل  سأقص عليك حكاية فدُهِشَ و فاق اتساع عينيه ما كان مني منذ قليل وظهر على  وجه التعجب! كأنه غير مصدق لما سمعته أذناه!!
فقال: حقا- ستقصي علي حكاية يا أمي،  أومأت له:أن نعم-وهو من أشد الخلق  محبة للحكايات والقصص   فكثيرا ما كان يلح عليّ أن أفعل له ذلك..-قلت له يا  بني :
                                    [لما خلق الله آدم و نفخ فيه الروح أمر الملائكة وإبليس أن يسجدوا له....]



و ..... يتبــــــــــــ  ـع .
 
______________________________  ______
(1)  عن عبد الله بن عمر قال :قال رسول الله -صلى  الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم-:((كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته ، الأمير راع ،  والرجل راع على أهل بيته ، والمرأة راعية على بيت زوجها وولده ، فكلكم راع  وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته .)) متفق عليه /  صحيح البخاري رقم: 5200 
**سقتُ هذا الحديث؛ لأدلل على صحة وصفي في السياق :   مع ما يفتح الله به عليّ من اللوم والتقريع على شنيع فعله؟فأنا  أعتقد أن العقاب أحيانا ،واللوم والتقريع أحيانا ،وكذا الجمع بينهما  أحيانا-حسب ما يقتضيه الحال- من العمل بهذا الحديث وترك ذلك مع  استلزام  الموقف له من غش الرعية وتضيعها.
-قال ابن العثيمين :((كذلك المرأة راعية في بيت  زوجها ومسئولة عن رعيتها،يجب عليها أن تنصح في البيت في الطبخ في القهوة في  الشاي ،في الفرش لا تطبخ أكثر من الازم،لا تسوي الشاي أكثر مما يحتاج  إليه...مسئولة أيضا عن أولادها في إصلاحهم وإصلاح أحوالهم ،وشئونهم  ،كإلباسهم الثياب،وخلع الثياب غير النظيفة ،وتغيير فراشهم الذي ينامون  عليه،وتغطيتهم في الشتاء..))انتهى بتصرف من كتاب:(شرح رياض الصالحين)/ج5/ 34-باب الوصية بالنساء /ص:172،173.

-كما عدّ الإمام:محمد بن عبد والوهاب [عدم القيام  على الرعية]من الكبائر في كتابه الماتع الكبائر/ (109)باب :كلكم راع وكلكم  مسئول عن رعيته.

-كذا قال السعدي في تفسيره لقول الله تعالى: ((يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا)) التحريم :6
((يا من منَّ الله عليهم بالإيمان ،قوموا بلوازمه  وشروطه (قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا)الموصوفة بهذه الأوصاف الفظيعة ،ووقاية  الأنفس بإلزامها أمر الله ،وامتثالها ،ونهيه اجتنابا ‘والتوبة عما يسخط  الله ،ويوجب العذاب. ووقاية الأهل والأولاد بتأديبهم وتعليمهم،وإجبار  هم على  أمر الله...))
                  انتهى النقل بتصرف من تفسير السعدي.

----------


## حكمة

بَخٍ بَخٍ لــــ أم هانئ (و.....يتبع) 
يا جمالهما .... بارك اللهم فيهما ....  ابتسامة

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

رائعة يا أم هانئ، بوركتِ.

أسلوب، وعبارات مشوقة.

نحن بانتظاركِ.
.

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وشكر لكِ ونفع بكِ أختنا المفضال
أسلوب شائق كما تعودنا منكِ




> أما إلقاء التبعة على الآخرين   فهذا من البهتان  والظلم والافتراء ,....مما هو أشد من أصل فعل الخطأ.


بارك الله في كل أم حريصة على غرس كل جميل ونزع كل قبيح من تلك الأنفس الصغيرة وهذه القلوب الطاهرة, لكن الطفل قد تكون لديه وجهة نظر قاصرة يعجز بعقله الصغير أن ينظر من غيرها أو يتبين الحق؛ فيكون إلقاء الحمل على غيره من باب اقتناعه التام بأنه ( الأم أو المربي ) قد تعدّى عليه وأنه يستشعر الظلم الحقيقي, فمن الحكمة والتعقل أن تملك الأم نفسها وتضبط مشاعرها وتعالج الموقف بالنقاش الهادئ أو الحوار الفعال أو القصة النافعة؛ فيتبين للطفل وجه الخطأ ومكمن الغلط في تفكيره وتتجلى له الحقيقة كما لم تكن لتظهر إن تبادلت معه الأم الاتهامات وكالت له من التوبيخ والتقريع ما يعميه عن تقبل الحق ولو ظهر أمامه.

في انتظار البقية على شوق.

----------


## أم هانئ

> بَخٍ بَخٍ لــــ أم هانئ (و.....يتبع) 
> يا جمالهما .... بارك اللهم فيهما ....  ابتسامة



بوركت يالغالية ما أدري ما أقول ...؟!

----------


## أم هانئ

> رائعة يا أم هانئ، بوركتِ.
> 
> أسلوب، وعبارات مشوقة.
> 
> نحن بانتظاركِ.
> .


أحسن الله إليك غاليتي أم عبد الرحمن تُرى كيفك والأولاد لعلكم بنعمة وخير بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

> أحسن الله إليكِ وشكر لكِ ونفع بكِ أختنا المفضال
> أسلوب شائق كما تعودنا منكِ
> 
> 
> 
> بارك الله في كل أم حريصة على غرس كل جميل ونزع كل قبيح من تلك الأنفس الصغيرة وهذه القلوب الطاهرة, لكن الطفل قد تكون لديه وجهة نظر قاصرة يعجز بعقله الصغير أن ينظر من غيرها أو يتبين الحق؛ فيكون إلقاء الحمل على غيره من باب اقتناعه التام بأنه ( الأم أو المربي ) قد تعدّى عليه وأنه يستشعر الظلم الحقيقي, فمن الحكمة والتعقل أن تملك الأم نفسها وتضبط مشاعرها وتعالج الموقف بالنقاش الهادئ أو الحوار الفعال أو القصة النافعة؛ فيتبين للطفل وجه الخطأ ومكمن الغلط في تفكيره وتتجلى له الحقيقة كما لم تكن لتظهر إن تبادلت معه الأم الاتهامات وكالت له من التوبيخ والتقريع ما يعميه عن تقبل الحق ولو ظهر أمامه.
> 
> في انتظار البقية على شوق.



أجزال الله لمشرفتنا الكريمة العطاء بورك فيك وأحسن الله إليك ..

----------


## أم هانئ

**القصـــة...

 
فقال: حقا- ستقصي علي حكاية يا أمي، أومأت له:أن نعم-وهو من أشد الخلق محبة  للحكايات والقصص فكثيرا ما كان يلح عليّ أن أفعل له ذلك..-قلت له يا بني :
*لما خلق الله آدم و نفخ فيه الروح أمر الملائكة وإبليس أن يسجدوا له  ،فسارعت الملائكة بالسجود وتكبر إبليس 
 فلم يسجد وخالف أمر الله ،فسأله الله تعالى:{قَالَ يَا إِبْلِيسُ مَا لَكَ أَلاَّ تَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ }الحجر32 
 قال إبليس:{ أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ طِيناً }الإسراء61 -{قال يا إبليس ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيدي أستكبرت أم كنت من العالين *قال أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين }ص 75-76.
-انظر يا بني لما فعل إبليس الذي كان طائعا أشد ما تكون الطاعة فكان يسامي  الملائكة في طاعة الله -عز وجل- حتى إذا ما أُمر بالسجود لآدم :تكبرت نفسه  وأبت عليه أن يطيع الله، فلم يسجد، ولما سئل لِمَ لم تسجد ؟أنظر بماذا  أجاب: أجاب باستكبار-على من؟!!
 على رب العزة- تبارك وتعالى - 
قال :خلقتني-يقرُّ بأنه مخلوق مربوب لله-من ناروخلقته -أي آدم- من طين؟
انظر كيف قاس بعقله الضال: إن النار أفضل من الطين 
فكيف يسجد الأفضل للأقل ؟ !!
وبذا رد على الله أمره -فليت الخطأ أقتصر على رد الأمر بجوارحه -معصية  ظاهرة-بل انضم إليه ما جعله يستوجب اللعن وهو الطرد من رحمة الله-عياذا  بالله-انضم إلى عدم طاعته كبر في قلبه على طاعة الخالق مقدما ما يهوى على  أمر الحق- تبارك وتعالى- فكان من الكافرين:{وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ اسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ فَسَجَدُواْ إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ }البقرة34  فكانت معصية قلبه أعظم  وأنكى فاعلم  : أن معصيته   ليست معصية ظاهرة بل  هي منبنية على أصل كفري، كفر- غطى- فيه إبليس توحيد الألوهية وهو الأمر  والنهي للخالق- عز وجل -وانظر كيف أقر بالربوبية جاحدا الألوهية!! قال:خلقتني...ومع ذلك أبى واستكبر أن يطيع الأمر الإلهي فأقرّ بما يهوى وكفر وجحد ما لا يهوى !!!
 مع أن الله قال في كتابه العزيز:{ألا له الخلق والأمر تبارك الله رب العالمين}الأعراف : 54 
-إذن عصى إبليس فلم يسجد وكان حريا به أن يعتذر عن معصيته فيقول مثلا: إنه  لم تطاوعه نفسه على طاعة الأمر معتذرا منكسرا راجيا خاشيا نادما على  مخالفته لأمر خالقه ..
 إلا إنه لم يفعل  ، بل أظهر ما هو أقبح من معصيته الظاهرة وأشنع فأظهر  كبرًا دل على كفر بالإله فهو كأنه بما فعله وقاله أقرَّ  : إنه لن يطيع  الإله إلا فيماوافق هواه، وهذا كفر بالإله سبحانه وتعالى. 
{أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه وأضله الله على علم وختم على سمعه وقلبه وجعل على بصره غشاوة فمن يهديه من بعد الله أفلا تذكرون}الجاثية 23 . فماذا كان العقاب الحق ؟ :{قال فاخرج منها فإنك رجيم *وإن عليك اللعنة إلى يوم الدين}الحجر:34-35
 
-انظر يا بني وانتبه:- 

لم يكتف إبليس بما حمله من معاصي ولم يفزع إلى الاعتذار والبكاء وإظهار  الانكسار واسترحام الرحمن الرحيم ولا لزم الاستغفار ؛ علّ الله يغفر له أو  يخفف عنه فيرحمه من الخلود في النار، بل كان جل همه أن يصب جام غضبه على  مَن؟!- تخيل -على من لا ناقة له ولا جمل..على آدم!!!!!
 فماذا فعل له آدم حتى يندفع- عليه لعنة الله- فيطلب من الله أولا أن يُنْظِره فلا يعاقبه في الحال :{قال رب أنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون} الحجر:36 --ولا تظن أنه طلب النَّظِرة ليصلح من حال قلبه ويحاول التوبة لا، بل ليزداد تكبرا وتجبرا-
 فأجابه الله بحكمته إلى مطلوبه- وهو أعلم بذات صدره -سبحانه-{قال فإنك من المنظرين *إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم}الحجر:37-38 .
وهنا لم يألُ إبليس جهدا في إظهار العداوة والبغضاء  والغل والحسد و...لآدم بل ولأنه شيطان كافر حقود لم يكتف بمناصبة آدم  العداء وتحميله تبعة معصيته والافتراء عليه بأنه سبب خروج إبليس من الجنة  وخلوده في النار بل تجبر وتكبر و دعا بالثبور وعظائم الأمور على آدم  المسكين -المفترَى عليه-وذريته التي لم تكن أمهم حواء خلقت بعدُ!!
 فما أظلمه وما أكفره وما أقسى فؤاده و ما أشد انطماس فطرته و بصيرته ،رفع  عقيرته بعد ما أخذ الوعد  بالنَّظِرة من الله -الذي لا يخلف الميعاد - أقسم  من قلبه -الآثم -قائلا:  {فيعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين*إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين}ص:84-84  ،{قال فبما أغويتني لأقعدن لهم صراط المستقيم*ثم لآتينهم من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم وعن أيمانهم وعن شمائلهم ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين}الأعراف:16-17،
{.. وقال لأتخذن من عبادك نصيبا مفروضا  *وَلأُضِلَّنَّه  مْ وَلأُمَنِّيَنَّ  هُمْ وَلآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ  آذَانَ الأَنْعَامِ وَلآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللّهِ وَمَن  يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيّاً مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ  خُسْرَاناً مُّبِيناً }النساء119 
-ما أشد عداءه لآدم وبنيه ولذا قال الله تعالى محذرا لنا:{إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ عَدُوّاً إِنَّمَا يَدْعُو حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ }فاطر6 
*فعلام كان هذا العداء يا بني؟!!
انتبه جيدا: 
حمّل آدم تبعة خطئه؛ افتراء منه وظلما ولو أنصف من نفسه لاعترف بذنبه وأقر  بمعصيته-حتى لو عوقب ما كانت تلك العقوبة لتصل إلى اللعن - عياذا بالله -  فالانصاف الانصاف.. والاقرار بالحق والانكسار بين يدي الخالق وطلب العفو  والسماح أجدر بنا يا بني و أجمل فارفق بنفسك ولا تزد عليها الهلكة بمزيد  افتراء مع معصية، يكفيك  معصية الجوارح واحذر  أن تضم إليها معصية القلوب  فتهلك كما هلك إبليس أعيذك بالله من أن تردى.

 -وبضددها تتبين الأشياء :خلق الله آدم وخلق له حواء ثم  أمره أن يسكن الجنة ويتمتع بكل ما فيها إلا إنه حرم عليه شجرة واحدة من  الجنة نهاه -سبحانه -عن الأكل منها ،ونبهه أن الشيطان عدو له  ..... 
 

ثم  عصى آدم كما عصى إبليس إلا أنه لم يعاقب مثله ؟

 فلِــــــمَ؟؟  



و .... يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــع .

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

متااااااااابعة بصمت وهدوء...وبشووووق.  .جزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك وزادك علمًا وحلمًا؛ أسلوب طيب في تربية الأبناء.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> أحسن الله إليك غاليتي أم عبد الرحمن تُرى كيفك والأولاد لعلكم بنعمة وخير بوركت


وإليكِ أحسن الله.

جزاكِ الله خيرا على السؤال أخيتي.

نعم الأولاد حفظهم الله بخير وعافية، وهاهي الإمتحانات على الأبواب أسأل الله أن يوفقهم ويرضى عليهم ويقر عيني بصلاحهم.

نتعلم منك ما هو مفيد دائما يا أم هانئ هنأك الله في الدارين أنت وابنكِ وحفظه لك.

واصلي وصلك الله برضوانه.

----------


## أم هانئ

التوحيد ، وأم عبد الحمن أحسن الله إليكما في الدارين وجزاكما عني خيرا آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

نتابع القصة 

 **وبضدها تتميز الأشياء :-
 حمّل الشيطان آدم تبعة خطئه؛ افتراء منه وظلما ،ولو أنصف من نفسه لاعترف  بذنبه وأقر بمعصيته-حتى لو عوقب ما كانت تلك العقوبة لتصل إلى اللعن -عياذا  بالله-فالانصاف الانصاف، والاقرار بالحق والانكسار بين يدي الخالق وطلب  العفو والسماح أجدر بنا يا بني وأجمل، فارفق بنفسك ولا تزد عليها الهلكة  بمزيد افتراء مع معصية، يكفيك معصية الجوارح ،واحذر أن تضم إليها معصية  القلوب فتهلك كما هلك إبليس. أعيذك بالله من أن تردى.
 وكذلك عصى آدم ربه

 خلق الله آدم وخلق له حواء ثم أمره أن يسكن هو وزوجه الجنة ويتمتعا بكل ما  فيها إلا إنه حرّم عليهما شجرة واحدة من الجنة نهاهما -سبحانه -عن الأكل  منها ،ونبههما أن الشيطان  لهما  عدو  ..... قال تعالى:{  فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلاَ  يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنْ الجنَّة فَتَشْقَى*. إِنَّ لَكَ أَلاَّ تَجُوعَ  فِيهَا وَلاَ تَعْرَى*. وَأَنَّكَ لا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلا تَضْحَى.*}  طه117-119
{وَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنتَ وَزَوْجُكَ  الْجَنَّةَ وَكُلاَ مِنْهَا رَغَداً حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلاَ تَقْرَبَا  هَـذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الْظَّالِمِينَ } البقرة35   
- أنظر بنيّ :كما أمر الله إبليس بالسجود لآدم، أمر آدم بعدم الأكل من الشجرة  ،  هنا حسد إبليس آدم وزاد حقده عليه وأضمر السوء لآدم وزوجه وأعتزم عزما  أكيدا على إغوائهما ليوقعهما في المعصية كما فعل هو قبلُ ؛ليرديهما كما  تَردَّى  {ودّوا لو تكفرون كما كفروا فتكونون سواء} النساء:89،فأخذ يوسوس له ولزوجه  ولبس لذلك ثوب الناصح الوادّ الذي يريد لهما الخير والخلود في النعيم : 
{ فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشّيْطان قَالَ ألا  أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لا يَبْلَى}طه:19
{فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا الشّيْطان لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُمَا  مَا وُورِيَ عَنْهُمَا مِنْ سَوْآتِهِمَا وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا  رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلاَّ أَنْ تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ  تَكُونَا مِنْ الْخَالِدِينَ،}الأعراف :20 ولم يكتف بذلك بل أبعد النجعة وأقسم كاذبا على أنه ما قال ذلك إلا نُصْحا منه لهما :{ وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنْ النَّاصِحِينَ}الأعراف21 /فصدقاه ولم يخطر ببالهما أن يقسم لهما كاذبا ،فمـا كانت النتيجة؟:-
{فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا  وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ  رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى }طه121 
{فَدَلاَّهُمَا بِغُرُورٍ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا  الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ  عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الجنَّة}  الأعراف 22  
- انظر يا بنيّ :  -
هنا  عصى آدم  كما عصى إبليس كلاهما لم يطع أمر الله له، وهنا عاتبهما ربهما كما عاتب إبليس قبلُ  : {وَنَادَاهُمَا  رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَن تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُل  لَّكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَآنَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ }الأعراف22/ 
 انتبه تماما يا بني :-
 لم يحاول آدم التنصل من خطئه-كما فعل إبليس- ولا برر معصيته بأنه خُدع من  قِبّل الشيطان الذي لم يألُ جهدا في إغوائه وزوجه، حتى إنه أقسم كاذبا على  أنه ناصح واد لهما ،وأخذ يوسوس لهما بذلك مرارا وتكرارا .لم يتعذر آدم بذلك   بل سارع إلى الاعتراف بذنبه طالبا المغفرة، لِمَ لم يفعل؟
لأن الله حذّره - بدايةً- أن الشيطان عدو له ولزوجه،  ولكنه نسي  وصدّق أنه ناصح له، فوقع في المعصية، ولم يَرَ لنفسه عذرا يقدمه  بين يدي ربه ؛انصافا من نفسه وانكسارا عند خطئه فلم يتكبر ولم يتجبر ولم  يجمع لمعصية جوارحه معصية قلبية -مخالفا بفعله ما فعله إبليس{وعهدنا إلى آدم من قبل فنسي ولم نجد له عزما}   فسارع آدم وبادر إلى الاعتراف بذنه مستغفرا منكسرا طالبا العفو من ربه والسماح وكذا فعلت زوجته 
 أنظر كيف ؟: - 
{ قَاَلا رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ}   الأعراف23 ((وهذا  اعتراف ورجوع إلى الإنابة، وتذلل وخضوع واستكانة، وافتقار إليه تعالى في  الساعة الراهنة، وهذا السر ما سرى في أحد من ذريته إلا كانت عاقبته إلى خير  في دنياه وأخراه.))   تقبل الله استفغار آدم ،وتاب عليه ولم يلعنه  كما لعن إبليس ؛لأنه وإن كان شابه إبليس في أن كلاهما عصى أمر ربه إلا إنه  لم يشبهه في فجوره و إلقائه تبعة معصيته على غيره ،فلم يفتر ولم يتكبر ولم  يتجبر، فكانت معصيته معصية جوارح ليس لها أصل كفري في قلبه ،فلم يتردَ كما  تردى إبليس.
مقارنة  لابد منها:-
إبليس هلك لأنه :عصى وتكبر،بينما نجا آدم من الهلكة لأنه :وإن عصى-مثل إبليس-إلا أنه لم يتكبر بل انكسر لربه معترفا بذنبه.
والسؤال بمن تشّبه يا بنيّ؟! بل بمن نتشبّه نحن ؟؟ ولا أبرِّئُ نفسي . 
 اللهم اهدنا لأحسن الأخلاق لا يهدينا لأحسنها إلا أنت واصرف عنا سيئ الأخلاق لا يصرف عنا سيئها إلا أنت.


يتبع .

----------


## أم هانئ

أنقل لكم تلك المشاركة لعل فيها ما يضيف إفادة ما ...




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الحارث
> 					
> 
> أم هانيء بارك الله فيك وزادك حرصاً على حسن تربيته
> 
> لكن أود أن أسألك عن:
> 
> فاعلم :أن معصيته ليست معصية ظاهرة بل هي منبنية على أصل  كفري، كفر-غطى- فيه إبليس توحيد الألوهية وهو الأمر والنهي للخالق- عز وجل  -وانظر كيف أقر بالربوبية جاحدا الألوهية!! قال:خلقتني...ومع ذلك أبى  واستكبر أن يطيع الأمر الإلهي فأقرّ بما يهوى وكفر وجحد ما لا يهوى
> 
> ...

----------


## توحيدة

ماشاء الله نفع الله بك 
وزادك علما وحرصا
وبالفعل هذا موضوع رائع ومهم جدا
هدانا الله وهداأطفالنا وأطفال المسلمين

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

حفظ الله لكِ حبيبك الصغير يا حبيبة .

----------


## أم هانئ

> ماشاء الله نفع الله بك 
> وزادك علما وحرصا
> وبالفعل هذا موضوع رائع ومهم جدا
> هدانا الله وهداأطفالنا وأطفال المسلمين



آمين آمين آمين

بوركت أختنا الكريمة

----------


## أم هانئ

> حفظ الله لكِ حبيبك الصغير يا حبيبة .


بوركت شميسة ورزق الله ما تتمنين آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

وتماما للفائدة 


** يا للعجب : كلمة جرت على لسان العرب !!! 
******************************  ********** 

أبدأ مستعينة بالله سائلته التوفيق والسداد :-

**من منا لم يخطئ يوما من الدهر ، ثـــمّ يُتبع ذلك بأسف يقدمه بين يدي اعتذاره عن هذا الأمر؟ 
مـــــــن ؟
- فلا أحد يمكن أن يُعصم من هذا ، ولو مرة واحدة في عمره ، لمـــــاذا ؟ لأنه ما من معصوم إلا من عصم الله تعالى.
- هذه المعلومة كانت عندي راسخة ، كذا كان عندي اعتقاد أن المعتذر المتأسف على ما بدر منه 
آسِفٌ على الحقيقة ، معتذر عن قناعة شديدة ، فكل من يقول كلمة يعنيها ، بلسانه عن قلبه
يرويها ، حتى رزقني الله بالأولاد ، وهنا تبدل عندي الاعتقاد فيما ظننته قبلُ هو السداد ؛ حينمـــــــــــ  ـــا :
أخطأ صغيري يوما- و لم يكن يكفُّ عن الخطأ على مدار الساعة- فقلت له معاتبة: لِمَ فعلتَ ذلك؟!
ففاجأني بقوله: إنني السبب ، فما كان مني إلا أني تعجبت من قوله بشدة ! لا    لا ليس من قوله ، بل من شديد جرأته على إلقاء المسئولية عليّ ؛ دفعه
لذلك حب التنصل من تحمل تبعة خطأه ، وفزعت لهذا أشد الفزع ،
فالخطأ- وبخاصة من الصغار- شيء ليس بمستغرب ، أما
إلقاء التبعة على الآخرين فهذا من البهتان والظلم والافتراء!!! ....
وكان من أمرنا هذا شأن وأي شأن ، سبق منا التفصيل في موضوع تحت عنوان : ( ابني وأنا... !!! ) 
وخلاصة ما حدث : أني قصصت عليه قصة بدء الخلق ؛    لأعلمه ألا يلقي تبعة خطئه على غيره ، وأن يعترف بالحق وبذنبه ؛ خشية أن    يشابه إبليس شر الخلق – و في المقابل حضضته على أن يتشبه
بآدم -عليه السلام أبي البشر و أول الأنبياء و الأنام - في جميل اعترافه بذنبه ، وطلبه السماح من ربِّـه .

-والحق أني نلت المراد ، بفضلٍ عليّ من ربّ العباد ، فصار ولدي إلى التأسف والاعتذار- إذا أخطأ-
سريع القال ، كنت أظنه يرجو بأسفه الفلاح لسرعته في طلب السماح .
وحينها بدأت النازلة والرزأة المعضلة ، ودليل دعواي في تفصيل قصتي و شكواي .

فكان –صغيري - كلما أخطأ يسارع بالاعتذار متأسفا في الحال ، فصار لقرنائه مضرب الأمثال ،
وداخلني لذلك السرور وكثير من الحبور ، فنال بذلك كثيرا من الدعاء ، والعطف والثناء.
و مرت الأيام وكان على الدوام يقدم الاعتذار عن سيء الفعال .
و مع كثرة التكرار لاحظت اعوجاج الحال ، يتأسف بالمقال ، مستريح البال ، وانتابني القلق من فعله والفرق – فالله المستعان - خرجت من
مصيبة لفتنة عصيبة :-
كان يخطئ فيقول : ( يا أمي سامحيني -من فضلك- لا توبخيني ) وكأنه مسرور
من قبيح فعله غير مخذول ، فكأنما اكتفى بطلب السماح وتقديم الاعتذار مع استماتة منه على دوام الحال !! يقول بقاله ما يكذبه حاله
خلت ألفاظه من المعنى المراد ، فأصبح كلٌ من قاله وفعله في شتات . 
أصبحت من أمره في حيرة ، أفكر : 
ماذا أصنع و ليس باليد من حيلة فاللهم اجعل لي بصيرة ؟

فهداني الله إلى موضع الخلل ، فشرعت في اصلاحه بالعمل :

-قلت له يا بني : 
يلزم للاعتذار تغَيّر في الحال ، فكيف تتأسف ثم تقيم على فعل 
القبيح ذاته ولا تتعفف ؟!
الأسف ليس كلمة اعتذار باللسان ، بل يلزمه قناعة بالجنان .
فكيف تكسر لعبة متعمدا ، وتسرع للتأسف باللسان ، وأنت سعيد القلب والجنان!!!
فالأسف هو الندم و شعور في القلب بالألم ، و تمني لو أن ما صدر من قبيح فعلك كان كالعدم .
والسعي إلى الاصلاح بكل سبيل ما أمكن ... ..

** هذا ما كان من شأن الصغير ، فماذا يا تُرى حال الكبير؟!!
كم من الكلام نقول بالحروف مبناه غير قاصدين - حقيقة - معناه ؟!
وألفتني أقـــول :
يا للعجب ((كلمة جرت على لسان العرب ))! !
كلمة قرأتها في شروح أهل العلم ما نسيتها ، حضرتني في هذا المقام كأنسب تعبير عن مقتضى الكلام :
( كلمة جرت على لسان العرب ) فأخذت أجتر لها أمثلة من عميق ذاكرتي و المخيلة :

*مثل : تربت يداك :-
- لحديث أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه – قال : قال رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - :
[ تنكح المرأة لأربع : لمالها ولحسبها وجمالها ولدينها ، فاظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك ]
صحيح البخاري / الفتح رقم : 5090

* ومثل : ثكلتك أمك يا …….:
- لحديث عبد الله بن عباس- رضي الله عنهما -:
[ صليت خلف شيخ في مكة ، فكبر ثنتين وعشرين تكبيرة ، فقلت لابن عباس : إنه أحمق ، فقال : ثكلتك أمك ، سنة أبي القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم . ]
صحيح البخاري / الفتح رقم : 788

* ومثل : حلقى عقرى :
- لحديث عائشة – رضي الله عنها – قالت :-
[ حاضت صفية ليلة النفر ، فقالت : ما أراني حابستكم ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : عقرى حلقى ، أطافت يوم النحر . قيل : نعم ، قال : فانفري ] 
صحيح البخاري / الفتح رقم :1771

* ومثل : أفلح وأبيه إن صدق :- 
- لحديث طلحة بن عبيدالله التيمي -– قال : قال رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - :[ أفلح ، وأبيه ، إن صدق أو دخل الجنة ، وأبيه ، إن صدق .] 
صحيح مسلم / شرح النووي رقم: 11

** حضرتني هذه الأمثلة ، ولكن مهلا كم بينها وبين أفعلنا من فارق كما بين المغارب والمشارق؟!!
ومع ذلك البون الشاسع ألفتني استعيرها وفي كثير من    المواقف أقولها : [ كلمة جرت على لسان العرب ] فصارت كلمتي المفضلة لها في    حياتي الكثير والكثير من الأمثلة ، أسلي بها نفسي عند المصاب ، إذا خالف    مقتضى الحال لسان القال من : الأهل و الأحباب والأصحاب فضلا عن الأغراب .
وتواترت على ذهني ذكريات ، كثير من الكلمات قيلت مبانيها لم تُقصد معانيها ؛
وحضرني قوله تعالى : [[يا أيها الذين آمنوا لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون * كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون]] سورة الصف / الآية : 2 - 3

- فكلما وعد أحدهم وأخلف أعقب خلفه هذا – لِزاما- بكثير من التأسف ، ولكنه لا يلبث إلا قليلا
ويعاود ذات الفعل مكررا ذات التأسف والتعليل؛ فأسلي نفسي قائلة في عجب : لا ضير وعده ( كلمة جرت على لسان العرب !)

-وكلماطلبنا من يقوم لنا بعمل ، يؤكد علينا بعزمة على أنه آتٍ- بلا شك- في    البكور إلا أنه يأتي - كعادته – عند الزوال هذا إن لم يعتذر –غالبا – عن    الحضور .
فأقول لنفسي مع شديد العجب : إن موعده ( كلمة جرت على لسان العرب !)

- وكلما أحبك أحدهم في الله ، أ خذ يقسم لك :
إن قربك ورضاك عنه غاية منتهاه ،
وكلما لقيك فداك بالنفس والعين ، هذا بلا شك بلسان قاله ، والله أعلم بحال قلبه ،
وعند أول اختبار تجد الحب- المزعوم - طــار ، انقلب حاله إلى عداوة ، وقسى    القلب وخلا من الحب و النداوة ، وبعد الود والأشعار يكون أول من يصليك  -إن   استطاع- بالنار، فكيف تحول الحب و الكلف إلى دعاء عليك بالهلاك  والتلف ؟!
وكأنما عاين شاعرنا الحال فوصفه بدقيق المقال :
وإخوان حسبتهم دروعا *** فكانوها ولكن للأعادي
وخلتهم سهام صائبات *** فكانوها ولكن في فؤادي 

وهنا تجري الدموع ، ولا ينتهي من النفس العجب حتى الحب في الله ( كلمة جرت على لسان العرب !!!.)


ومع طول الأمد ما عاد للعجب على نفسي سبيل ، قلما أسمع لصغير أو كبير
إلا حدثت نفسي :  تُرى هل يعني ما يقول ؟ ويعي أنه عن كلامه-أمام ربه- مسئـــول ؟ 
أم تُراني  سأقول : (( كلمة جرت على لسان العرب)) ؟!

اللهم إنا نسألك العافية .

----------


## أم التوائم

تبارك الله!
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا أختنا الفاضلة
نسأل الله أن يرزقنا بالذرية الصالحة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أما من جديد؟؟!

----------

